# First time almond smoke



## shaneyb72 (May 20, 2018)

So I did 2 “first time” smokes today...cheese and almonds.

The cheese went well and is in the fridge now mellowing.

The almonds went fine, but I don’t taste any smoke flavor at all.  I put them in ziplocs, added a touch of oil, seasoned them, and gave them a good shake.  I smoked them at ~220 for 3.5-4 hours with a mix of wood chips (apple, Jack Daniels Oak, and a little mesquite).  When they came off the smoker I roasted them in a 250 degree oven for an hour to add some “crunch”.  They are nice and crunchy, taste good, but just have no smoke aroma or flavor.

Any ideas??


----------



## dcecil (May 20, 2018)

I wish I could help you with your question but it sure sounds like a tasty cook.  I wanna do some cheese as soon as I figure it out.  We buy smoked chees all the time and I’m itching to try it myself.  Got any pictures of the process


----------



## shaneyb72 (May 20, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I wish I could help you with your question but it sure sounds like a tasty cook.  I wanna do some cheese as soon as I figure it out.  We buy smoked chees all the time and I’m itching to try it myself.  Got any pictures of the process



Take a look at the thread on the Cheese Forum.  Only pic is of the finished product.  But I do explain the process there...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/want-to-try-my-first-cheese-smoke.275662/#post-1832502


----------



## dcecil (May 20, 2018)

Thanks Shane, I appreciate the link


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 20, 2018)

Glad your cheese smoke went well.  Now just let it mellow for a couple of weeks and enjoy.
I only smoked almonds once and they turned out "ok".  Nothing special.  So I'm going to let somebody else give you some advice on this.
Gary


----------



## cmayna (May 20, 2018)

Try hickory for the almonds.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2018)

I only smoked almonds one time & they were too smokey!
So I sure can't give you any advice on that!
But I'm glad the cheese came out good!
Al


----------



## shaneyb72 (May 21, 2018)

I’m wondering if bribing the almonds first would help??  I read another thread where they said they bribe them in basically water, salt and sugar for only 10 minutes prior to smoking.  Maybe these helps hold the smoke?


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 5, 2018)

I have always brined almonds before I smoke them so I can't compare.  They have always had good smoke flavor though so I would suggest giving it a try.


----------



## Brendan Shalders (Jun 18, 2018)

I have an easy recipe for smoked almonds here.

Although your recipe sounds delicious too. I will give a try with your recipe as well.


----------



## shaneyb72 (Jun 19, 2018)

shaneyb72 said:


> I’m wondering if bribing the almonds first would help??  I read another thread where they said they bribe them in basically water, salt and sugar for only 10 minutes prior to smoking.  Maybe these helps hold the smoke?


Sorry about the auto-correct...brine not bribe!


----------



## shaneyb72 (Jun 20, 2018)

UPDATE: after a couple weeks the almonds really got a good bit smokier...smelling and tasting!  They really turned out perfect!

In fact, they were so good that my wife has me smoking another 3 lbs. now!  This time I brined them in water, salt and sugar for just 10 minutes.  Then I shook them with a touch of oil and a variety of seasonings...
-salt, pepper & garlic
-salt, pepper, garlic, and chipotle
-ranch
-buffalo ranch

Then I followed the same process as before with the smoker followed by the oven.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 20, 2018)

So the key here is to let them sit a while then the smokey flavour kicks in? Opposite of cheese huh? I heard with cheese to let it mellow or it tastes burnt!


----------

